# Novarossi BX21 sbk01 Help Needed!



## OneSpeedDave (Jan 26, 2004)

I have a problem removing the sleeve and piston, I removed the Head and Torque tube cover, I believe this motor to have a Bad wrist pin and connecting rod..However, (generally) when you remove the head and run the piston to the top of the cylinder, usually the sleeve will push up with it. This is not the case. The sleeve appears to be lodged in the Block....How can I remove it..To replace the piston,sleeve,connecting rod...Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated...


----------

